# My boy "Khan"



## LindaL (May 30, 2011)

I haven't posted an updated pic of our 2 yr old AMHR/ASPC 35" stallion "Vista del Valle's Uno Confiado" (aka "Khan) in awhile. He is being trained and shown by Corey Hatfield this year. This past weekend, Khan won under ALL 3 judges...1sts in his Age class, Jr. Champions and Grand Champions!!




(He has been doing well at his other shows, too!



)

Tami Zimmerman of Oak Park Miniatures was there and took this pic of Khan!



Thanks Tami!





I love my boy sooo much!! Can't wait to see him again at Nationals!!










Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Jill (May 30, 2011)

He is one very good looking boy


----------



## dianemcc (May 30, 2011)

congrats Linda

See you soon in June


----------



## Barbie (May 30, 2011)

Cory has him looking good Linda!!!!! Congrats again!

Barbie


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 30, 2011)

Congratulations but it's not surpirse as he's a gorgeous boy!



And Corey is a great trainer. He really understands the science and biology of these horses and he uses that knowledge when feeding and conditioning them. Corey is wonderful to work with.


----------



## topnotchminis (May 30, 2011)

Congrats!He is very handsome.


----------



## dgrminis (May 30, 2011)

Congrats! He is stunning.


----------



## Mona (May 30, 2011)

HUBBA HUBBA!! That is one GORGEOUS boy!!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (May 30, 2011)

Who is this Cory and where is he /she located?


----------



## LindaL (May 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone!





Corey is Corey Hatfield of Sugar Lake Farm and Training Center in Prairie du Rocher, Ill.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 30, 2011)

Very handsome guy

congrats on a great show


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful. I love that colour


----------



## Tami (Jun 2, 2011)

He looks great Linda. Really showed nice too.


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 3, 2011)

He is so beautiful, Linda! I love him.


----------



## LindaL (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Shari (Jun 3, 2011)

He is a real Beauty Linda, can see why he won!!


----------



## Mominis (Jun 4, 2011)

Are you taking him to the Colombia, MO show? I'd love to see him in person.


----------



## LindaL (Jun 4, 2011)

Mominis said:


> Are you taking him to the Colombia, MO show? I'd love to see him in person.


Corey is taking him to another show that weekend (In Ill.) that has 12 judges! He will be going to a show in Iowa before that one.

He will definitely be at Nationals, too!!


----------

